# Schaudt Control Panel Problem



## Possum4

Hi All, 

I have problems with the Control Panel on my Adria Vision. I keep it hooked up to the mains over winter but this morning when I checked the panel I noticed the mains icon was flashing, indicating no 230v connection. The battery volts read 12,8 leisure and 12.6 starter. I then started a check through the HU socket, fuses and the RCD CB in the wardrobe and the plug-in socket on the MH. I also changed the lead with the spare one. All was normal but still no mains in the MH. I then started the engine and ran it for 20mins. This took the leisure batt. up to 100% and presumably also the starter. I tried the mains again and found I now had 230v in the vehicle!! But now I had lost the connection icon on the panel! So at the moment I have 230v available, the batteries read 13.3 leisure and 12.8 starter, so there is SOME charging happening. I have checked the manual for the panel and it states the following: 
" The 'check mains' symbol is not displayed when hooked up" 

CAUSE: "the power cut-out to the Electrobloc has tripped" 

Remedy: "Reset the power cut-out 
The Control Panel is a Schaudt DT220B 
The electrobloc is a Schaudt EBL226. 

Has anyone had anythig similar or have any suggestions as to where the cut-out is and what form it takes? 

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Jezport

It sounds like your charger has blown. The Shaudt chargers are very unreliable. Schaudt will blame a mains surge and tell you to send the EBL unit in for repair. It will have to go back to Germany and your bank account will suffer!

Mine packed up this Summer, Schaudt are good at sorting them quickly but never take the blame.

Contact Udo Lang [email protected]

He will sort you out


----------



## Pollydoodle

Ours went on our Adria Coral. Our MH garage replaced it with an ordinary charger, but I cant remember how it was set up, however it worked a treat and gave us no trouble and cost less than £100 in total (no longer have the van so cant go and look)


----------



## DiscoDave

just check for sure that the mains switch on the control box has not been accidentally turned off. should be very near to the power connection lead.


----------



## Possum4

Thanks Jezport, Pollydoodle and Disco Dave for those replies I have checked everything and I fear it's the electrobloc that has stopped charging, we had some lightning the night before the problem and I suspect a surge has damaged something. I still have mains available in the vehicle but the batteries are not being charged. I am going to take the unit out and send it to Germany, but I wonder if there is anyone that has done this before could give me some advice 2 questions : 

1. Can I run the engine to charge the batteries without the electrobloc in place? I suspect this will charge the engine batt. but not the leisure, and will it cause damage? 

2. There appears to be 2 Molex connectors on the left front and I do not know how to unplug these, if any electricians could offer tips it would be appreciated. 

All answers appreciated.


----------



## Jezport

Possum4 said:


> Thanks Jezport, Pollydoodle and Disco Dave for those replies I have checked everything and I fear it's the electrobloc that has stopped charging, we had some lightning the night before the problem and I suspect a surge has damaged something. I still have mains available in the vehicle but the batteries are not being charged. I am going to take the unit out and send it to Germany, but I wonder if there is anyone that has done this before could give me some advice 2 questions :
> 
> 1. Can I run the engine to charge the batteries without the electrobloc in place? I suspect this will charge the engine batt. but not the leisure, and will it cause damage?
> 
> 2. There appears to be 2 Molex connectors on the left front and I do not know how to unplug these, if any electricians could offer tips it would be appreciated.
> 
> All answers appreciated.


You can't run the engine to charge the battery without the EBL as the batteries run through the EBL (however Schaudt will turn your unit arount within a week if you tell them that it is urgent)

Not sure about the connectors as my EBL all unplugged except for the battery leads underneath which were on terminal blocks.

If you have a photo I am sure I can help more.

Schaudt will sell you an OVP1 anti surge unit at a good price if you buy it at the same time as the repair.


----------



## Possum4

Thanks Jezport I am attaching a 'photo (hopefully) the connectors are the black ones lower left, one large one smaller and underneath.

When you say the batteries run through the EBL, does that apply to the engine batt. also? I just wondered if it was poss. to charge up at least the engine batt. without the EBL without damaging anything.


----------



## Jezport

You can still run your engine to charge your starter battery.

The plug should just wiggle out, unless there is a small tab to push at the side of it.

Make sure that (if your battery connections are the same as mine) That you put a bit of insulation tape over the bare ends with the EBL removed. As you dont want them to short to ground.


----------



## Roger7webster

saddle tramp has a unit for sale. He posted on here at 1920 but.
no price so far


----------



## Possum4

Thanks for those tips Jezport I will attempt the removal in daylight tomorrow. 
Roger7webster thank you for the tip-off I have sent SaddleTramp a PM.

Many Thanks.


----------



## teemyob

*Schaudt*

Worth fitting a surge protector to the mains inlet do you think Jezport?

TM


----------



## Jezport

*Re: Schaudt*



teemyob said:


> Worth fitting a surge protector to the mains inlet do you think Jezport?
> 
> TM


Yes for a few reasons......

Schaudt will always blame a mains surge for damaging the charger if you don't have one of their OVP1 protectors fitted.

The EBL charger seems to suffer a high failure rate and Schaudt always blame a mains surge.

As Schaudt do all the repair work their selves if you have a failure it is expensive and means sending your EBL off to Germany.

The repair is expensive, dearer than an OVP1

Peace of mind


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Schaudt*



Jezport said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worth fitting a surge protector to the mains inlet do you think Jezport?
> 
> TM
> 
> 
> 
> Yes for a few reasons......
> 
> Schaudt will always blame a mains surge for damaging the charger if you don't have one of their OVP1 protectors fitted.
> 
> The EBL charger seems to suffer a high failure rate and Schaudt always blame a mains surge.
> 
> As Schaudt do all the repair work their selves if you have a failure it is expensive and means sending your EBL off to Germany.
> 
> The repair is expensive, dearer than an OVP1
> 
> Peace of mind
Click to expand...

Price?


----------



## Jezport

*Re: Schaudt*



teemyob said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worth fitting a surge protector to the mains inlet do you think Jezport?
> 
> TM
> 
> 
> 
> Yes for a few reasons......
> 
> Schaudt will always blame a mains surge for damaging the charger if you don't have one of their OVP1 protectors fitted.
> 
> The EBL charger seems to suffer a high failure rate and Schaudt always blame a mains surge.
> 
> As Schaudt do all the repair work their selves if you have a failure it is expensive and means sending your EBL off to Germany.
> 
> The repair is expensive, dearer than an OVP1
> 
> Peace of mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Price?
Click to expand...

 About €74 + Shipping


----------



## chrisgog

Does the OVP come with easy instructions? our electrobloc is under passenger seat. Think it was this months practical motorhome or MMM that showed how to fit one under a transit seat like ours but it doesnt look that simple.
Chris


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Schaudt*



Jezport said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worth fitting a surge protector to the mains inlet do you think Jezport?
> 
> TM
> 
> 
> 
> Yes for a few reasons......
> 
> Schaudt will always blame a mains surge for damaging the charger if you don't have one of their OVP1 protectors fitted.
> 
> The EBL charger seems to suffer a high failure rate and Schaudt always blame a mains surge.
> 
> As Schaudt do all the repair work their selves if you have a failure it is expensive and means sending your EBL off to Germany.
> 
> The repair is expensive, dearer than an OVP1
> 
> Peace of mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Price?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About €74 + Shipping
Click to expand...

Thanks Jezport, may be worth it to avoid the inconvenience.

TM


----------



## Jezport

chrisgog said:


> Does the OVP come with easy instructions? our electrobloc is under passenger seat. Think it was this months practical motorhome or MMM that showed how to fit one under a transit seat like ours but it doesnt look that simple.
> Chris


It is very simple.


----------



## SaddleTramp

You can fit an extrenal battery charger to the EBL but you will need a Molex mini plug. The Charger connects to the EBL to the AUX Charger point and will accept up to 25watt input.
The socket is labelled "BL1" as you are looking at it the Left terminal is the + If you wish I have a wiring and instruction Diagram I can attach for download.

As for surge protectors you can get one in the UK for a lot less than Schaudt charge and they do exactly the same thing.
All that it is is a item (Small) that fits between the Kettle plug that plugs into the EBL and then a cable outlet with a kettle plug and socket on it.

I purchased one and was very disappointed as I knew I had been had, I now use a normal computer surge protector which cost about £12


----------



## Jezport

SaddleTramp said:


> You can fit an extrenal battery charger to the EBL but you will need a Molex mini plug. The Charger connects to the EBL to the AUX Charger point and will accept up to 25watt input.
> The socket is labelled "BL1" as you are looking at it the Left terminal is the + If you wish I have a wiring and instruction Diagram I can attach for download.
> 
> As for surge protectors you can get one in the UK for a lot less than Schaudt charge and they do exactly the same thing.
> All that it is is a item (Small) that fits between the Kettle plug that plugs into the EBL and then a cable outlet with a kettle plug and socket on it.
> 
> I purchased one and was very disappointed as I knew I had been had, I now use a normal computer surge protector which cost about £12


I did consider using a regular surge protector , but it seems that Schaudt ask if you had one of theirs connected if you are trying to claim on warranty. It seemed to me that there may be issues claiming if Schaudt say that the spec on the surge protector was not good enough.

It would be useful to quite a few people if you could post the circuit diagram for the additional charger socket.


----------



## SaddleTramp

Schaudt never even ask if you have one connected and it is not a condition of their warranty so there is no problem.

I have had 2 warranty claims with Schaudt and neither time was there a question re surge protecter


----------



## Jezport

SaddleTramp said:


> Schaudt never even ask if you have one connected and it is not a condition of their warranty so there is no problem.


They asked me.


----------



## SaddleTramp

EBL226 Diagram


----------



## SaddleTramp

Jezport said:


> They asked me.


I have had 2 warranty claims with them on neither occasion was the question asked, I did purchase one from them as they suggested it could be "Surge" that caused the problem, as it turned out it wasn't.


----------



## SaddleTramp

Here is a Diagram of front and what everything is.


----------

